# Need Help With Identifing Pocket Watchs



## Mark1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I have been trying to find out who made this watch. It is a key wind with no manufacture on it. There is only a serial number. I was told it is from the 1860's and was most likely made in Europe but that is all I have found.

Thanks

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v485/LM7/PocketWatchB-.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v485/LM7/PocketWatchB-.jpg


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Can you show us an image of the movement? And are there hallmarks in the back lid?

Andreas


----------



## Mark1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Mikrolisk said:


> Can you show us an image of the movement? And are there hallmarks in the back lid?
> 
> Andreas


Well I messed that up by posting the same picture. Hrere is the movement. Also there are 4 or 5 hallmarks on the case that I will post today.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v485/LM7/PocketWatchA-.jpg


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

So its difficult to impossible to find the manufacturer; in the case you will find some letters of the _case maker_, who is in nearly all cases different to the watch maker.

But with the hallmarks in the case you can find out the age of that watch.

Andreas


----------



## Mark1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Mikrolisk said:


> So its difficult to impossible to find the manufacturer; in the case you will find some letters of the _case maker_, who is in nearly all cases different to the watch maker.
> 
> But with the hallmarks in the case you can find out the age of that watch.
> 
> Andreas


Here are the pictures of the inside of the back cover.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v485/LM7/PocketWatchC-.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v485/LM7/PocketWatchD-.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v485/LM7/PocketWatchE-.jpg


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

The hallmarks are for Chester 1890, a plain movement with a going barrel - but in a 0.925 silver case.

Andreas


----------



## Mark1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Mikrolisk said:


> The hallmarks are for Chester 1890, a plain movement with a going barrel - but in a 0.925 silver case.
> 
> Andreas


Thank you for the information. But what is a going barrel? Also is there a way of finding out where the watch was made? Also any ideas on value?

Thanks


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

That means, your main spring barrel has got teeth that directly grab in the next wheel - instead of the older fusee system, where a chain is wound on the mainspring barrel, other end on a fusee...

Andreas


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Mark1 said:


> Also is there a way of finding out where the watch was made? Also any ideas on value?


No way. The case is probably made somewhere completely different to the movement maker - and: Most english movements are made from raw movements, bought by the watchmakers, finished there and sold under their names. Thus you have three places: Case maker, raw movement manufacturer and watchmaker.

And: The duty mark (here for the city Chester) just means, that there the taxes were paid. In all likelihood the case was made somewhere else!

Andreas


----------

